# [emerge] depclean changed-use (résolu)

## alcorel

Bonjour,

Y a t-il un solution pour qu'emerge désinstalle les dépendances d'un paquet recompilé avec de nouveaux USE?

Pour être un peu plus clair, j'ai installé hplip avec le USE qt4 donc emerge à installé les dépendances qt pour l'interface graphique de hplip. Il s'avere en fait que je n'ai pas besoin de cette interface donc je recompile hplip avec -qt4 mais depclean ne le prend pas en compte.

là j'ai du désinstallé simplement hplip, faire un depclean et tout réinstaller; hplip et les dépendances dont j'ai besoin mais c'est beaucoup plus long  :Smile: Last edited by alcorel on Fri Nov 22, 2013 3:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

ajoute l'option --deep (-D).

----------

## kopp

--deep a une influence sur --depclean ?

Je ne savais pas.

Est-ce que --complete-graph aurait un effet ?

----------

## xaviermiller

je pensais, mais je ne le vois pas renseigné dans la page man...

----------

## alcorel

Genial, merci beaucoup! 

une fois hplip installé avec le USE qt4:

```
USE="-qt4" emerge hplip
```

```
# emerge --ask --deep --depclean

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Calculating removal order...

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 dev-python/PyQt4

    selected: 4.10.2 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-python/sip

    selected: 4.14.7 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-qt/qtsvg

    selected: 4.8.5 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-qt/designer

    selected: 4.8.5 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-qt/qtdbus

    selected: 4.8.5 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

 dev-qt/qttest

    selected: 4.8.5 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: dev-qt/designer-4.8.5 dev-python/PyQt4-4.10.2 dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5 dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5 dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5 dev-python/sip-4.14.7

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

----------

